# PTC "Hog Island" Streetcar Rebuilt from LGB New Orleans Car



## FHER_operator (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi all, it's sure been a while. After Large-Scale took a back seat to other priorities for a while, opportunity knocked and I'm roaring back into the hobby. This project has been the kickoff for me:
 Technically, it's modeled after a Philadelphia Transit Co. SKOM (Suburban K-controller One Man) class streetcar, one of the designs often called Hog Island cars for the shipyard they were built to serve. I chose to model 5001 because, had it not burned in a 1975 carbarn fire, it might well be in a museum today (it had already survived all but one of its sisters, later lost in an arson, by about 20 years).

 The car still needs work, like rope on the trolley poles, stop lights, and window guards. But it's close.

 The rebuild could hardly have been simpler: I masked and sprayed the car with green, leaving all other colors as they were. Except for the maroon, which I brush painted. The basic NY Third Avenue Railways scheme the previous owner had applied left me with perfectly good cream color on the windows. After printing out destination signs, numbers, and emblems on photo paper, I simply glued them on and revised the end windows. That's all, and it's close enough for me.

 One last shot, of a fantrip Philly transit fans can only wish for... a "Hog" and a Birney, out in the suburbs where they both once roamed.

For some Hog Island car prototype photos, see here:
http://www.ectma.org/hogisland.html 

Thanks for looking and happy modeling!

-Steven


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

You have done a good job. I liked the picture of them running in the wooded area.


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

And you gave it my name. I am honored...... Oh wait, that's the town. 

Great looking car!


----------

